# Arc cutting on a bandsaw



## footprints (Nov 21, 2009)

Does anyone have a bandsaw jig that cuts arc shaped segments that are edge glued to form a round table top? The segments start at zero at the center and expands (becomes wider) as you move radially outward.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

A lot depends on how large the segments are and how accurate you need to be.

I have problems in cutting arcs on the band saw that are really accurate and the cuts smooth. I have made some jigs to move the wood I am cutting in a circle but never been 100% satisfied. Basically, it is just a plywood section that has a center post and then arms to swing the piece.

I end up using a router jig to cut round segments. I have cut small ones and up to about 36" radius arcs with the router. It gives me a clean edge and accurate arc. I will usually use a spiral router bit to do the cutting.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> Does anyone have a bandsaw jig that cuts arc shaped segments that are edge glued to form a round table top? The segments start at zero at the center and expands (becomes wider) as you move radially outward.
> 
> - footprints


Ray, when you say starts at the center and gets wider as you go outward, do you mean you want to cut pie-shaped pieces ? ..Or do you mean a spiral cut of some fashion ? If you don't get a good answer can you post a sketch of what you mean ?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can cut them out with a template… making the
template is the tricky part. For that matter, getting
curved edge joints to match up is tricky. You'll
probably find it easier to do with veneer. I might 
be concerned about a solid wood disc glued up
thus bursting from wood movement.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Ray,

You may want to ask degoose he is an expert on arcs.
Validated from some of his work I have seen!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I make up my own as needed for elipticals which I think is what your after. Pretty simple mine only get a little slow when setting up for long major radius s for conferance table and the like

I cut my templates with a shop made router sled then use the templates to panel pilot the substrate and subsequently am able to panel pilot the finish top from there as well as any edgebandings

Incidentally the router sled attaches to the articulating arms of the eliptical jig set up which has been successfully and accurate for me up to major radius s of 20 ft. Or so 
L
My articulating arms follow a dovetail way in plywood but I am in the process of creating one that will be easily adj and collapsible for storage with a sled that will accommodate a number of router bases

This may not be helping you any but I I have cut lots of ellipses via the bandsaw, jigsaw but only where extreme accuracy directly from the machine is not critical.

Enjoy the journey. ( study up a little on major and minor axis. Key ingredients)


----------



## footprints (Nov 21, 2009)

Yonak, I am trying to cut spiral segments.
Robcscastle, thanks for the lead…..............and thanks to all of you for your feedback. I have my french curves and compass sets out to draw several ideas that may do the trick. Will let you know if it turns out.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I would rough cut at the bandsaw, and save the finish cutting for a router and template.

Good luck with it.


----------

